# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  Κατασκευή για ηλεκτροστατική βαφή.

## power of sound

Καλησπέρα και πάλι :Biggrin: . Λοιπόν σήμερα όπως καθόμουν στο ιντερνετ και κοίταζα διαφορά έβλεπα τα νέα συστήματα ηλεκτροστατικής βαφής (αν γνωρίζεται). Και έπεσε το μάτι μου στο ‘’auto gun’’. Φανταστείτε ότι είναι μια όρθια βάση και πάνω της στηρίζετε το ‘’πιστόλι’’ και με μοτέρ (λογικά) κουνιέται  μια ντιζα που είναι μες την βάση και κουνάει πάνω κάτω το πιστόλι μόνο του. Έτσι λοιπών μου καρφώθηκε η ιδέα να φτιάξω κάτι παρόμοιο :Tongue2: . Τα μηχανικά μέρη ξερώ ποια είναι, και τη χρειάζεται καθώς έχω δει από κοντά. Σαν ηλεκτρονικά όμως είναι κάπως δύσκολο. Έχω σκεφτεί κάπως το πώς θα το φτιάξω. Θα είναι μια μεγάλη ντιζα με σπείρωμα πάνω της θα στηρίζεται το πιστόλι και θα την γυρνάει ένα μοτέρ (βηματικό η στεπερ. Ποια η διαφορά μεταξύ τους?) και θα το προγραμματίσω μέσω κάποιου επεξεργαστή (υπόθετο :Blush: ) να κάνει πχ 50cm πάνω και 50cm κάτω. Θέλω αν μπορείτε να μου πείτε τη θα χρειαστώ για αυτή την κατασκευή πέραν του μηχανικού μέρους και να πείτε και εσείς της ιδέες σας :Rolleyes:  :Biggrin:

----------


## power of sound

Καμιά ιδέα? :Tongue:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Mihos

Εγώ δε θα χρησιμοποιούσα μικροελεγκτές και steper motors για κάτι τέτοιο... Αν το μόνο που θέλεις είναι να κάνει πάνω-κάτω το πιστόλι τότε μία επαφή στην ανώτατη θέση και μία επαφή στη κατώτατη που θα αναλαμβάνουν να αντιστρέφουν τη πολικότιτα μου φαίνονται αρκετοί... 
Και ένα απλό DC μοτερ με μειωτήρα. Σαν κί'αυτά που έχουν οι σούβλες ας πούμε... :Huh: 

Όταν το πιστόλι πάει τέρμα πάνω θα μπορεί να πατάει κάποιο push button. Και όταν πηγαίνει τέρμα κάτω ένα άλλο push button. Το κύκλωμα απο εκεί και πέρα νομίζω ότι είναι απλό να σχεδιαστεί με τη χρήση ρελαί και μόνο.

Τώρα αν θέλεις να το κάνεις πιο προχωρημένο, πχ να ρυθμίζεις ταχύτητα, έυρος κτλ... ok. Μικροελεγκτές...

----------


## Nemmesis

θα βαφεις με απλο πιστολι η με ηλεκτροστατικη βαφη?

----------


## power of sound

Φίλε Μιχάλη σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση :Smile: . Όντως είναι και αυτή μια καλή ιδέα και πιστεύω πιο εύκολη από αυτή που είχα εγώ στο μυαλό μου. Αν μπορείς δώσε μου κάποιες πληροφορίες παραπάνω και αν μπορώ να του βάλω και κάποιο ποτενσιόμετρο ίσως ώστε να ρυθμίζω την ταχύτητα του. :Rolleyes: 

  Φίλε Παναγιώτη όταν λες με απλό τι εννοείς :Blush: ? Αν κατάλαβα καλά την ερώτηση σου θα βάφω με πιστόλι ηλεκτροστατικής βαφής. :Biggrin:

----------


## Mihos

Να μία διάταξη που νομίζω ότι κάνει αυτό που ζητάς και μάλιστα με τη χρήση ενός μόνο ρελαί τριών επαφών. Πάνω από το πιστόλι (το ζωγράφησα όσο καλύτερα μπορούσα :Biggrin: ) υπάρχει ένα push button τύπου Normal Open και κάτω ένα push button τύπου Normal Close. Αν το μελετήσεις λίγο θα δείς ότι τελικά αυτό θα κάνει το πιστόλι να κουνιέται πάνω κάτω...

Τώρα αν θέλεις να ρυθμίζεις τη ταχύτητα πρέπει να μπλέξεις και με PWM...

----------


## power of sound

Καλημέρα σε όλους :Biggrin: . Φίλε Μιχάλη δηλαδή αν κατάλαβα καλά όταν ο ένας διακόπτης είναι ανοιχτός ο άλλος θα είναι κλειστός σωστά? Και πχ όσο είναι ανοιχτός ο πάνω διακόπτης πάει προς τα κάτω και όταν είναι ανοιχτός ο κάτω αλλάζει η πολικότητα και πάει προς τα πάνω από ότι κατάλαβα. Τους διακόπτες τους ζητάω όπως ακριβώς μου τους είπες :Rolleyes: ?
  Τώρα ως αναφορά το PMW γιατί? Με ένα ποτενσιόμετρο δεν μπορώ να ρυθμίζω της στόφες του?
  Μηχανικά το έχω σκεφτεί κάπως διαφορετικά. Παρακάτω επισυνάπτω και μια φωτογραφία του πως το φαντάζομαι :Laugh: .
  Το πιστόλι το έκανες κορυφή αλλά :Biggrin:  όπως το βλέπω νομίζω πως το έκανες υγρής βαφής :Biggrin:

----------


## Mihos

> Φίλε Μιχάλη δηλαδή αν κατάλαβα καλά όταν ο ένας διακόπτης είναι ανοιχτός ο άλλος θα είναι κλειστός σωστά? Και πχ όσο είναι ανοιχτός ο πάνω διακόπτης πάει προς τα κάτω και όταν είναι ανοιχτός ο κάτω αλλάζει η πολικότητα και πάει προς τα πάνω από ότι κατάλαβα.



Κάπως έτσι... Οι συγκεκριμένοι διακόπτες είναι πιεστικοί. Είναι buttonάκια δηλαδή όπου η επαφή ενεργοποιείται μόνο όσο τα κρατάς πατημένο μέσα. Μόλις το αφήσεις η επαφή επανέρχεται στην αρχική κατάσταση.

Normal Close σημαίνει ότι όσο δε πατάς το κουμπί η επαφή είναι κλειστή και μόλις το πατήσεις ανοίγει. 

Normal Open σημαίνει ότι όσο δε πατάς το κουμπί η επαφή είναι ανοιχτή και μόλις το πατήσεις κλείνει.

Τώρα αν κοιτάξεις το κύκλωμα, αγνοώντας αρχικά τις δύο αριστερότερες επαφές του ρελαί, θα δείς ότι δίνοντας μία πίεση στον πάνω διακόπτη ενεργοποιείς το ρελαί, ενώ δίνοντας μία πίεση στον κάτω διακόπτη το απενεργοποιείς. Είναι κλασσικό κύκλωμα με ρελαί και χρήση της λεγόμενης "επαφής αυτοσυγκράτησης". 

Τους διακόπτες τους ζητάς ακριβώς όπως σου είπα. (Φυσικά θα επιλέξεις μέγεθος και σχήμα που σε βολεύει για τη κατασκευή σου).

Το μόνο που πρέπει να προσέξεις, είναι να συνδέσεις το μοτέρ με τέτοια πολικότητα, ώστε όταν το ρελαί είναι απενεργοποιημένο το πιστόλι να πηγαίνει προς τα πάνω...

edit: Με ένα απλό ποτενσιόμετρο (ροοστάτη πιο σωστα) συνήθως δε μπορέις να ρυθμίσεις τις στροφές ενός μοτέρ αφού: 

1)Τα μοτέρ τραβάν αρκετά ισχυρά ρέυματα με αποτέλεσμα η μεταβλητή αντίσταση που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις να γίνεται κάρβουνο εκτός και αν είναι κανένα θηρείο... 
2)Ακόμα και αν είναι θηρείο και αντέξει θα θερμένεται υπερβολικά...
3)Ακόμα και αν δεν σε νοιάζει αν θερμένεται πρόκειται για μία πολύ κακή διαχείρηση της ισχύος καθώς μεγάλο ποσοστό της ισχύος το καταναλώνει η αντίσταση χωρίς λόγο...

Σίγουρα κάπου στο forum θα έχει γίνει συζήτηση για το PWM.

Αν το ξεκινήσεις πάντως, έυχομαι καλή επιτυχία κια περιμένω fotos :Wink: .

----------


## power of sound

Φίλε Μιχάλη με μια λέξη είσαι κορυφή :Biggrin: . Κατατοπιστικότατος και μου προσφέρεις μεγάλη βοήθεια. :Biggrin: 
  Αναγκαστικά θα μπλέξω με PWM, η ταχύτητα παίζει ρολό. Γιατί αν πηγαίνει γρήγορα δεν θα βάφετε καλά το κομμάτι και αν πηγαίνει αργά θα παίρνει πολύ χρώμα. Με PWM θα πρέπει να αλλαχτεί και το κύκλωμα με το ρελαί? Οπότε δυσκολεύουν κατά πολύ τα πράγματα?  :Rolleyes: 
  Τώρα ως αναφορά το μοτέρ τη προτείνεις και που μπορώ να το βρω? Σκέφτομαι για κάτι σε 12 V DC αλλά θα έχει δύναμη να γυρίσει την ντίζα? Βεβαία δεν θα αντιμετωπίζει και πολύ ζόρι. Καθώς το πιστόλι είναι το πολύ 1 κιλό και άντε άλλο ένα κιλό η βάση του συν το βάρος της ντίζας που θα γυρνάει.

Αυτές της απορίες έχω προς το παρών αλλά στανταρ επειδή είναι και κάπως δύσκολο για μένα το ηλεκτρονικό μέρος του προτζεκτ θα μου δημιουργηθούν και άλλες :Blush: . Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι και συγνώμη αν σε ζαλίζω :Blushing:  :Smile: .

----------


## Mihos

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια Γιώργο :Rolleyes: . Γι'αυτό είναι όμως το forum. Για να ανταλλάζουμε ιδέες και απόψεις :Wink: . 

Το κύκλωμα με το ρελαί δε χρειάζεται να αλλάξει. Το κρατάς ως έχει και απλά τροφοδοτείς τις 2 αριστερές επαφές με το PWM αντί της τάσης τροφοδοσίας. 

Τώρα για το μοτέρ δε μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω και πολύ. Θα πρέπει να το ψάξεις για να δείς και τι ταιριάζει στη κατασκευή σου. Πάντως ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν διατάξεις με ενσοματομένο "κιβώτιο" για δύναμη. Έτσι κι αλλιώς δε νομίζω ότι χρειάζεσαι και πολλές στροφές. Κάτι σαν και αυτό ας πούμε:

http://ceiecz.manufacturer.globalsou...ared-Motor.htm

Έχω όμως μία απορία. Για να βάψεις ένα μεγάλο αντικείμενο, αρκεί να πηγαίνει πάνω-κάτω το πιστόλι? Δεν θα πρέπει με κάποιο τρόπο να το κινείς και κατά μήκος του αντικειμένου?

----------


## gsmaster

Αν βάλεις μοτερ 12V μπορείς να βάλεις ένα τροφοδοτικό και να μεταβάλλεις την τάση του. Δεν θα έχει την ίδια ροπή σε όλες τις στροφές αλλά δεν νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα.

Κάτι άλλο που σας ξεφεύγει, είναι ότι στην αλλαγή πολικότητας στο μοτέρ, η αλλαγή θα γίνεται απότομα και θα περνάει στιγμιαία μεγάλο ρεύμα απο τα τυλίγματα του μοτερ. Αυτό θα προκαλέσει:
- φθορά στα καρβουνάκια του μοτερ
- φθορά στις επαφές του ρελε
- υπερθέρμανση και πιθανότατα κομμένο τύλιγμα του μοτερ.

Μπορείς να αντικαταστήσεις τα ρελέ με μοσφετ, αλλά θα έχεις τα άλλα δύο προβλήματα.

Αυτο που προτείνω είναι εξολοκλήρου μηχανική κατασκευή αλλαγής κατεύθυνσης και το μοτερ να γυρίζει πάντα προς την ίδια πλευρά.

EDIT: Έκανα και ένα σχηματάκι

----------


## Mihos

Σωστός ο gsmaster. Αυτά που λέει όντως ισχύουν :Wink: . Βέβαια τα συγκεκριμένα μοτερ δεν τραβούν και τίποτα φοβερά ρεύματα. Επίσης μπορεί να βελτιωθεί αρκετά το θέμα με τον κατάλληλο πυκνοτή αντιστάθμισης. Αλλά και πάλι δεν ξέρω αν θα αντέξει και για χρόνια...

Ο μηχανικός τρόπος πέρασε και από το δικό μου μυαλό, έχεις όμως το εξής κακό (και μάλιστα για βαφή πολύ κακό...):

Η ταχύτητα δεν θα είναι σταθερή... Όσο είναι καντά στο μέσο της διαδρομής θα πηγαίνει γρήγορα, ενώ στη κορυφή θα πηγαίνει όλο και πιο αργά (κάνει ημιτονοειδή κίνηση ενώ εδώ χρειάζεται κατά το δυνατό "τριγωνική" κίνηση). Αυτό σημαίνει ανομοιόμορφη βαφή...

----------


## lastid

Ωραία σκέψη το έκκεντρο, αλλά για 1 μέτρο διαδρομή πιστολιού, θα χρειαστεί δίσκος με ένα μέτρο διάμετρο. Για ενάμισυ, ένα και μισό αντίστοιχα. Θα βολεύει?
Από την άλλη, ένας *μικροελεγκτής* που θα οδηγεί το μοτέρ με MOSFET (*χωρίς ρελαί*), θα μπορεί να κάνει πιστεύω όλα τα παραπάνω και πολύ εύκολα: Ρυθμιζόμενη ταχύτητα, επιβράδυνση στα άκρα, ομαλή αλλαγή πολικότητας, έλεγχος με πρόγραμμα ή χειροκίνητα, σύνδεση με κάθε είδους αισθητήριο για ανίχνευση τερματισμού κεφαλής.

----------


## gsmaster

Ναι δίκιο έχετε για την διαδρομή και το έκκεντρο, μια σκέψη έκανα. 

Να ρωτήσω όμως κάτι άσχετο? ΟΚ το φτιάχνεις αυτόματο με μικροελεκτή και όλα τα καλούδια (μεχρι και σχεδιάκια να σου βγάζει με αερογράφο) αλλά το μάτι και την εμπειρία του βαφέα μπορεί να το αντικαταστήσει ένα τέτοιο μηχάνημα? (δεν λέω αν πάμε σε κάμερες και πιο εξεζητημένα συστήματα...) 
Εγώ πιστεύω πως ΟΧΙ.

----------


## Mihos

Οι μικροελεγκτές τελικά είναι μάλλον η πιο πλήρης λύση :Closedeyes: . Δεν ξέρω όμως πόσο εμπειρία έχει ο Γιώργος με τους μικροελεγκτές. Αν πάλι δεν έχει νομίζω ότι θα παιδευτεί αρκετά καθώς θα πρέπει να μάθει και κάποια γλώσσα παράλληλα :Sad: . Όσοι έχουν ασχοληθεί νομίζω ότι στις πρώτες προσπάθειες έιχαν πολλές αποτυχίες και πολλους πονοκεφάλους :Cursing: ...

Από την άλλη η λύση με το ρελαί είναι υπεραπλή και δεν θα τον ταλαιπωρήσει στη κατασκευή. Τα μείων που ανέφερε ο gsmaster υπάρχουν βέβαια, αλλά νομίζω ότι με σωστή επιλογή μοτέρ, ρελαί, και πυκνωτών αντιστάθμισης δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα...

Για του λόγου το αληθές: Το 99% των πλακετών παραθήρων στα αυτοκίνητα λειτουργούν με ρελαί και έχουν μοτέρ ανάλογα με αυτό που δίνω παραπάνω. Λειτουργούν όμως αξιόπιστα για χρόνια και μάλιστα με τα πιτσιρίκια στο πίσω κάθισμα να παίζουν ανεβοκατευάζοντας τα παράθυρα σε όλη τη διαδρομή προς το εξωχικό :Tongue2: ...

----------


## Nemmesis

ρε παιδια καταρχας μιλαμε για ηλεκτροστατικι βαφη με πουδρα ή με συμβατικα χρωματα και ηλεκτροστατικη βαφη?
αν ειναι για βαφη με την πουδρα ακομα και ο ποιο "αχρηστος" μπορει να βαξει ΤΕΛΕΙΑ και αυτο γιατι η μπογια δεν απλονει με το πιστολι αλλα μωλις μπει στον φουρνο και επισης λογο του οτι η πουδρα κωλαει απο μονη της ομοιομοφρα...
τωρα στο θεμα μας... αυτο που θελεις να φτιαξεις για να εχει αποτελεσμα καλα δεν χρειαζετε εναν αξονα λειτουργιας... αλλα 4... 
1πανω-κατω
2δεξια-αριστερα
3μπρος-πισω σε σχεση με το αντικειμενο βαφης
4 περιστροφη του πιστολιου ετσι ωστα να βαφη παντα καθετα

οποτε καταληγουμε οτι ετσι οπως θελεις να το φτιαξεις αν δεν βαφεις κατι επιδεδο τοτε τα αποτελεσματα θα ειναι ακρως απογοητευτηκα μιας και θα μεταβαλεται η αποσταση μεταξη πιστολιου και αντικειμενου βαφης αλλα και η καθετωτητα μεταξη τους που ειναι εξισου συμαντηκη...
αν παρολα αυτα θες να την ψαξεις την δουλεια τοτε σου λεω απλα ξεκινα με βηματηκους και μΕ... οτι διαφορετικο με ρελε κλπ θα καταληξει στον καδο απλα και μονο του οτι δεν ειναι παραμετροποιησημο
αυτα..

αληθεια για τη δουλεια το θες αν επητρεπεται? γιατι δεν ξερω τι αξιζει, να βαλεις τοσο χρονο για την πατεντα? η να βαλεις τον αντιστιχο χρονο για να "μαθει" το χερι σου το πιστολι

----------


## Nemmesis

> και πυκνωτών αντιστάθμισης...



τι πυκνωτες εννοεις γιατι μαλλον δεν ξερω τπτ απο μοτερ  :Huh:  :Wink:

----------


## Mihos

Όχι ότι εγώ ξέρω από μοτέρ :Confused1: ... Απλά απ'όσο έχω καταλάβει, στα DC μοτέρ συνήθως βάζουμε ένα κεραμικό πυκνωτή παράλληλα με το μοτέρ για να κάνουμε το κύκλωμα όσο το δυνατό πιο "Ωμικό". Με άλλα λόγια στα απότομα ξεκινήματα και σταματήματα τα υψηλά ρεύματα που δημιουργούνται από την αυτεπαγωγή του μοτέρ παρέχονται από τις φορτίσεις και εκφορτίσεις του πυκνωτή ώστε να απαλλάξουν κατά το δυνατό τα διακοπτικά κυκλώματα (BJT, MOSFET, ρελαί ή ότι άλλο είναι).

edit:

Επίσης αποροφούν τον θόρυβο ψύκτρας (καρβουνάκια) του μοτερ που μπορεί να αποτελεί πρόβλημα όταν υπάρχουν μΕ ή RC δέκτες (πχ σε τηλεκατ\μενα αυτοκινητάκια).

----------


## power of sound

Φίλε Μιχάλη όντος ένα μοτέρ με κιβώτιο είναι μια καλή λύση και μάλλον προς αυτή θα κινηθώ αν τελικά επιλέξω 12V DC μοτέρ ώστε να έχει δύναμη.
  Τώρα ως αναφορά την απορία σου έχεις δίκιο και με είχε προβληματίσει και μένα αλλά το έχω σκεφτεί. Κάθε αντικείμενο για να βαφτεί μπαίνει μέσα σε μια καμπίνα οπού και κρεμιέται σε ένα γάντζο και το βάφει ο χειριστής και ανάλογος γυρνάει το αντικείμενο. Εγώ λοιπόν έχω σκεφτεί στον ουρανό της καμπίνας να βάλω ένα μοτέρ που θα έχει ένα γάντζο και θα γυρνάει πολύ σιγά το αντικείμενο και παράλληλα θα το βάφει το πιστόλι. Πως το βλέπεις σαν ιδέα? :Rolleyes: 

  Φίλε Γιάννη δηλαδή θα υπάρχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα? Άλλωστε ένα μικρό μοτέρ θα είναι και στα 12 V DC οπότε σε σχέση με ένα 220 θα είναι μικρότερες η τάσεις και τα ρεύματα που θα δέχεται από όσα καταλαβαίνω. Το σχέδιο που προτείνεις καλό μου φαίνεται αλλά από όσα ξέρω από μηχανικά δεν νομίζω ότι θα έχει σταθερή ταχύτητα,  οπότε θα πρέπει να μεγαλώσει και ο χρόνος παραμονής του αντικειμένου στην καμπίνα. Μπορεί όμως να κάνω και λάθος. :Rolleyes: 

  Φίλε Μιχάλη πυκνωτή αντισταθμίσεις όταν λες? Να βάλω κάποιον παράλληλα στο μοτέρ?

  Φίλε Δημήτρη η λύση που προτείνεις από ότι καταλάβω είναι καλύτερη αλλά έχει μεγάλο βαθμό δυσκολίας? :Blush: 

  Φίλε Γιάννη όντως το μάτι του βαφέα δεν μπορεί να τα αντικαταστήσει μια τέτοια κατασκευή αλλά ένα σύγχρονο πιστόλι ηλεκτροστατικής βαφής, ένα παιδί 5 χρονών μπορεί να το χειριστή και να βάψει ένα αντικείμενο ΑΝ όχι τελεία, έστω καλά βέβαια σε μεγαλύτερο χρόνο από ότι ένας έμπειρος βαφέας. Γιατί ρυθμίζει μονό του της τάσης που θέλει κάθε επιφάνεια για να βαφτεί και πετάει ομοιόμορφα την πούδρα. :Biggrin:

----------


## power of sound

Φίλε Μιχάλη πίστεψε με δεν έχω καμιά εμπειρία με τους μικροελενκτες :Tongue2:  αλλά αν είναι σχετικά εύκολη μια τέτοια κατασκευή ας υποστώ τους πονοκεφάλους. :Tongue: 

Φίλε Παναγιώτη μιλάμε για ηλεκτροστατική βαφή με χρώματα πούδρας. Ως αναφορά αυτό που λες με τον φούρνο κανείς ένα λάθος η μπογιά απλώνετε στο αντικείμενο από το πιστόλι και απλά στο φούρνο γίνεται ο πολυμερισμός της. Αν διαβάσεις την πρώτη μου απάντηση που έδωσα στον φίλο Μιχάλη θα δεις ότι μπορώ να βάφω σχεδόν όλες τις επιφάνειες με την λύση που σκέφτηκα για την καμπίνα. Οι δουλειά που το θέλω είναι για βάφει πόμολα καθώς η δουλειά μου είναι ηλεκτροστατικές βαφές. Οι πιο δύσκολες επιφάνειες βάφονται στο άλλο πιστόλι με κανονικό χειριστή αλλά τα πόμολα που δεν είναι καμιά δύσκολη (σχηματικά) επιφάνεια μπορεί να τα βάφει αυτή η κατασκευή. :Biggrin: 

   Φίλε Μιχάλη δηλαδή με την λύση αυτή του πυκνωτή μετριάζουμε κάπως το πρόβλημα? :Biggrin: 

Σάς ευχαριστώ όλους για την μεγαλη βοήθεια που μου δίνεται :Biggrin:  και συγνώμη για το μεγάλο πόστ :Blushing:

----------


## lastid

Γιώργο, καλύτερα:
- να σχεδιάσεις πρώτα τα μηχανολογικά
- να υπολογίσεις την ισχύ του μοτέρ
- κατόπιν να επιλέξεις μοτέρ με σαφή προτίμηση σε DC 12 ή 24V
- να επιλέξεις χειριστήρια/αισθητήρες/λεντάκια κλπ 
- και τέλος να τα φέρεις όλα αυτά σε έναν connector των x pins, όπου και θα κουμπώνει ο controller.
Από εκεί και μετά, αν δώσεις τις προδιαγραφές του connector σε μένα ή σε κάποιον άλλο εδώ στο forum (τύπος/ακροδέκτες/σήματα/ρεύματα/τάσεις κλπ), σου σχεδιάζουμε έναν controller βασισμένο σε μικροελεγκτή, ο οποίος ανά πάσα στιγμή θα μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί/επανασχεδιαστεί.
Χωρίς να είμαι σχετικός πάντως με το αντικείμενο (βαφές), για χειριστήρια θα επέλεγα ένα αναλογικό joystick από PC (για πλήρη έλεγχο από τον μάστορα) ή κάτι αντίστοιχο, μία κονσόλα με μερικά λεντάκια και μπουτόν και μία σειριακή για προγραμματισμό παραμέτρων από PC.

----------


## power of sound

Το μηχανικό μέρος της κατασκευής φίλε Δημήτρη έχω αρχίσει και το κατασκευάζω ιδη :Biggrin: . 

Την ισχύει του μοτέρ πως την υπολογίζω? Υπάρχει κάποια μέθοδος? :Rolleyes: 
Για την τάση του μοτέρ κλείνω προς 12 V DC αλλά αν δεν βρω στην ισχύει που θέλουμε αναγκαστικά θα πάρω 24. 

Χειριστήρια και αισθητήρες όταν λες? Εννοείς τα μπουτον στο ανώτερο και στο κατώτερο σημείο? :Rolleyes: 
  Και ο μικροελενκτης δεν θα πρέπει να προγραμματιστή μέσω κομπιούτερ από ότι ξερώ? Εγώ δεν γνωρίζω πως φτιάχνουμε πρόγαμα και πως το περνάμε μέσα στον μικροελενκτη :Sad:

----------


## lastid

Για την ισχύ του μοτέρ, θα πρέπει να υπολογίσεις την ροπή που πρέπει να έχει, ανάλογα με το βάρος του πιστολιού, τον τρόπο μετάδοσης, τις τριβές κλπ.
Επιπλέον, εαν το μοτέρ οδηγείται με PWM για μεταβλητή ταχύτητα, θα δίνει μέρος μόνο της ισχύος του, άρα πρέπει να επιλέξεις ισχυρότερο μοτέρ από αυτό που θα υπολογιστεί αρχικά.
Στην πράξη, ψάξε εμπειρικά για το πιο δυνατό μοτέρ που μπορείς να βάλεις, ώστε να είσαι σίγουρος. 

Οι αισθητήρες ναι, είναι τα μπουτόν στο ανώτερο και κατώτερο σημείο. Πιθανόν να χρειαστείς και κανέναν άλλο στην πορεία.
Για χειριστήρια, το απλούστερο σετ μπορεί να είναι:
- Ενα μπουτόν start/stop
- Ενας ροοστάτης ελέγχου ταχύτητας 
- Ενα μπουτόν άμεσης αλλαγής φοράς (όταν δεν θέλουμε να φτάσει στο άκρο το πιστόλι).

Ο μικροελεγκτής πρέπει να προγραμματιστεί, όμως αυτό δεν χρειάζεται να γίνει υποχρεωτικά από σένα. 
Ο (προαιρετικός) σειριακός προγραμματισμός στον οποίο αναφέρομαι, είναι για να ορίζεις εύκολα ορισμένες παραμέτρους της λειτουργίας, π.χ. ενδεικτικά:
- Μέγιστη ώρα λειτουργίας (σε ώρες/λεπτά/δευτερόλεπτα)
- Χρόνο επιβράδυνσης/επιτάχυνσης στα άκρα (σε milliseconds)
και οτιδήποτε άλλο προκύψει στην πορεία (που σίγουρα θα προκύψει).

----------


## Mihos

Αγαπητέ Γιώργο, βλέπω ότι οι απόψεις διίστανται. Θα συμφωνίσω κι εγώ ότι ο σωστότερος τρόπος είναι οι μE. Στα προηγούμενα posting μου σου πρότεινα μία διαφορετική λύση επειδή είχα την εντύπωση ότι δεν έχεις κάποια εμπειρία με τους μΕ και για να μη δυσκολευτείς πάρα πολύ. 





> Φίλε Μιχάλη δηλαδή με την λύση αυτή του πυκνωτή μετριάζουμε κάπως το πρόβλημα?



Αν η κατασκευή ήταν δική μου και για κάποιο λόγο δεν μπορούσα να χρησιμοποιήσω μΕ θα το προχωρούσα σίγουρα όπως σου λέω.

Επειδή όμως απ'ότι λες θέλεις τη κατασκευή για επαγγελματική χρήση, σίγουρα *δεν* θα επιμείνω καθώς αν μία στο εκατ. αντιμετοπίσεις μεθαύριο προβλήματα που θα σε καθυστερήσουν στη δουλειά σου θα αισθανθώ πολύ άσχημα...

Η τελική απόφαση είναι δική σου. Αν αποφασίσεις να το κάνεις με μΕ νομίζω ότι θα βρείς μπολικη βοήθεια από το forum (και από εμένα όσο μπορώ και ξέρω).

Καλή τύχη!

----------


## gsmaster

Αμα είναι να γίνει με μικροελεκτή τότε είναι καλύτερα ο μικροελεκτής να ορίζει το εύρος της κίνησης του πιστολιού. Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει είτε με βηματικό μοτερ (open-loop) είτε με οποιοδήποτε μοτερ και encoder σε κάποιο σημείο για να ξέρει κάθε φορά που βρίσκεται το πιστόλι. 

Οι τερματικοί διακόπτες καλο είναι να παραπείνουν ως προστασία και μόνο. 

Και κάτι άλλο. Στις αλλαγές φοράς λέτε να γίνεται με επιβράδυνση. Αυτό όμως θα έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα στο σημείο εκείνο να πέφτει πολύ χρώμα. Αυτό όμως ισως να διορθώνεται με μια ηλεκτροβάνα που θα μπει στον σωλήνα του αέρα και θα κόβει την ροή του.

----------


## lastid

Εντάξει, δεν μιλάμε για καμιά χρονοβόρα επιβράδυνση... Της τάξης του 0.1 sec για να μηδενίσει η ταχύτητα και 0.1 sec για να επιταχύνει πάλι προς την αντίθετη κατεύθυνση. Ίσα ίσα για να μην ζορίζεται το μοτέρ και να μην εμφανίζονται αιχμές ρεύματος...

----------


## power of sound

Φίλε Δημήτρη με την λύση του μικροελενκτη το κύκλωμα PWM θα χρειαστεί η θα ρυθμίζετε η ταχύτητα από τον μικροελενκτη? 





> Ο μικροελεγκτής πρέπει να προγραμματιστεί, όμως αυτό δεν χρειάζεται να γίνει υποχρεωτικά από σένα.



Επειδή εγώ όπως είπα από μΕ δεν έχω καμιά ιδέα υπάρχει κάποιο μαγαζί που πάω και προγραμματίζει τον μΕ? :Rolleyes: 

  Φίλε Μιχάλη όντως δεν έχω καμιά εμπειρία με μικροελενκτες και για αυτό θέλω να είναι όσο πιο εύκολο γίνετε το ηλεκτρονικό μέρος της κατασκευης. Προς θεού αν υπάρξει πρόβλημα με την κατασκευή δεν θα πρέπει να νιώθεις άσχημα ούτε εσύ ούτε κανείς. :Smile:  Αναποδιές πάντα συμβαίνουν. :Smile: 

  Φίλε Γιάννη προτιμώ να γίνει η κατασκευή με κάποιο απλό μοτέρ γιατί τα βηματικα κοστίζουν περισσότερο (από ότι τουλάχιστον φαντάζομαι) και υποθέτω πως θα είναι και δυσεύρετα καθώς έκανα μια ερώτηση σε γνωστό μαγαζί με ηλεκτρονικά και δεν είχαν αλλά μου είπαν ότι και να βρω θα είναι αρκετά ακριβό για αυτό που θέλω να κάνω. :Sad:  Και μιας και με βοηθάτε ας μαθω και 5 πράγματα ο encorder τι είναι? :Rolleyes:

----------


## lastid

Με τη λύση του μικροελεγκτή θα έχεις και *PWM*, άρα δεν χρειάζεσαι κύκλωμα.
Ο *προγραμματισμός* δεν είναι κάτι σοβαρό. Αρκεί κάποιος να γράψει το πρόγραμμα  :Wink:  Σε αυτό μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε εμείς πιστεύω. Από Σεπτέμβρη που θα επιστρέψω στη βάση μου, μπορώ να σου το κάνω αν θέλεις, μια και δεν φαίνεται να είναι τίποτε δύσκολο.
Πάντως, γι αυτό σου προτείνω κονέκτορα και πλακέτα controller ξεχωριστή: Φτιάχνεις έναν  πρωτόγονο controller αρχικά για να δοκιμάσεις το μοτέρ. Μετά, τον αντικαθιστάς με ότι controller θέλεις.
O rotary *encoder* είναι ένας δίσκος με τρυπούλες (ή καθρεφτάκια) που μπαίνει στον άξονα της κίνησης και δύο ζεύγη φωτοτρανζίστορ που μετράνε παλμούς φωτός από τις τρυπούλες και επομένως ανιχνεύουν πόσες μοίρες γυρίζει ο άξονας. Άρα, αν πας το πιστόλι στην αρχή (θέση 0) και από εκεί και ύστερα μετράς (όχι εσύ αλλά ο μικροελεγκτής) πόσες βόλτες έφερε η ντίζα, γνωρίζεις την ακριβή θέση του πιστολιού κάθε στιγμή. Αν θέλεις να δεις δύο encoders, διέλυσε κανένα παλιό ποντίκι με μπίλια και θα τους βρεις να μετράνε την Χ και Υ μετατόπιση.

----------


## power of sound

Δηλαδή από ότι κατάλαβα φίλε Δημήτρη είναι σχετικά εύκολο αυτό με το μικροελεγκτή και μπορεί να αναβαθμιστεί στην πορεία, οπότε θα στραφώ σε αυτή την λύση. :Smile: 
  Εγώ δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να φτιάξεις το πρόγραμμα (με το αζημίωτο φυσικά) αλλά μην σε αγγαρέψω φοβάμαι καθώς δεν ξερώ κατά πόσο δύσκολο είναι αυτό το πρόγραμμα που θα φτιάξεις. :Rolleyes: 
    Ααα κατάλαβα τι είναι o encoder, και αυτό το βρίσκουμε εύκολα? :Rolleyes:  για να αρχίσω σιγά-σιγά να μαζεύω τα ηλεκτρονικά μέρη :Biggrin:

----------


## lastid

Κανένα πρόβλημα, είπαμε: αλληλοβοήθεια. Δεν είναι δύσκολο πρόγραμμα.
Τώρα, σχετικά με τον encoder, δεν πιστεύω ότι χρειάζεσαι τόσο μεγάλη ακρίβεια στον έλεγχο της θέσης. Ένας encoder μπορεί να σου δίνει παλμό π.χ. σε κάθε 1/48 μιας πλήρους περιστροφής. Αν η ντίζα σου έχει βήμα 1 χιλιοστό στο σπείρωμά της, αυτό σημαίνει ότι για κάθε πλήρη περιστροφή (δηλαδή 48 παλμούς encoder) το πιστόλι θα μετακινείται κατά 1mm και ο encoder θα σου δίνει τη θέση του πιστολιού με ακρίβεια 1mm/48 = 0,021mm.
Αν από την άλλη, αντί για encoder, βάλεις ένα απλό μαγνητικό ανιχνευτή που θα σου δίνει παλμό σε κάθε περιστροφή, θα έχεις ακρίβεια 1mm. Για την συγκεκριμένη εφαρμογή πιστεύω είναι υπέρ αρκετό.
Επίσης, με τον ίδιο τρόπο (μαγνητικούς αισθητήρες) μπορείς να ανιχνεύσεις το τέρμα της διαδρομής αντί για μπουτόν. Γλυτώνεις έτσι από ένα μηχανικό εξάρτημα που μπορεί να σου παρουσιάζει συχνές βλάβες, ειδικά σε ένα χώρο εργασίας όπου η ατμόσφαιρα θα είναι επιβαρυμένη από αιωρούμενα σωματίδια μπογιάς, από ότι καταλαβαίνω. Οι μαγνητικοί αισθητήρες δεν έχουν μηχανικά μέρη, είναι αξιόπιστοι, απλοί, φτηνοί, προσαρμόζονται εύκολα και βρίσκονται επίσης εύκολα σε ηλεκτρονικά καταστήματα.

----------


## power of sound

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα :Biggrin: . Οπότε φιλε Δημήτρη καταλήγουμε στους μαγνητικούς αισθητήρες. Εγώ απλά θα πω θέλω μαγνητικούς αισθητήρες η πρέπει να πω κάποια παραπάνω χαρακτηριστικά :Rolleyes: ? Γιατί πρώτη φορά μπλέκομε με τόσο περίπλοκα ηλεκτρονικά :Laugh: . Αλλά για όλα υπάρχει πρώτη φορά. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mihos

lastid μαγνητικούς αισθητήρες εννοείς αυτούς που χρησιμοποιούμε στις παγίδες των συναγερμών? Αν εννοείς αυτούς, είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα λειτουργήσουν σωστά σε υψηλές συχνότητες? Εννοώ, ότι η ντίζα μπορεί να περιστρέφεται και με 50 στροφές το δευτερόλεπτο ας πούμε. Θα προλαβαίνει η επαφή της παγίδας να ανοιγοκλείσει? Δεν ξέρω αν είναι φτιαγμένες για τέτοιες συχνότητες. Το έχεις δοκιμάσει?

edit: Μόλις βρήκα datasheet στο internet που δίνει χρόνο ανοίγματος-κλεισίματος επαφής μερικά ms, οπότε είσαι εντάξει. Θα πρέπει όμως τα γρανάζια να είναι από *μή* μαγνητικό υλικό. (Αν μιλάς για τέτοιους αισθητήρες πάντα...)

----------


## lastid

Φίλε Μιχάλη, δεν είχα σκεφτεί τις παγίδες αρχικά. Πιστεύω ότι κάνουν όμως και αφού λες ότι η καθυστέρησή τους είναι μερικά ms, θα είναι ΟΚ. Τουλάχιστο για την *ανίχνευση τερματισμού* προς τα πάνω και προς τα κάτω.
Για την *ανίχνευση πλήρους στροφής* της ντίζας, οι παγίδες συναγερμού μάλλον κάνουν. Όμως θα πρότεινα στον Γιώργο κάτι που σίγουρα κάνει: Hall effect sensors. Έτσι θα πρέπει και να τους ζητήσεις Γιώργο.
Π.χ. το A1302 της Allegro φαίνεται να είναι πολύ καλός υποψήφιος για την παραπάνω εφαρμογή. Δεν χρειάζεται ισχυρό μαγνήτη πάνω στην ντίζα γιατί έχει καλή ευαισθησία.
Ή το 3281 που θέλει μαγνήτη μεν (Βόρειο πόλο), όμως δίνει on/off σήμα.
Από ότι βλέπω, προιόντα της Allegro στην Ελλάδα φέρνουν η Digital Electronics (Περιστέρι, Θεοκρίτου 11Α, 5769695) και η Semicon (Αιόλου 4, 3253626).

----------


## power of sound

Καλησπέρα σε όλους :Smile: . Και εγώ φίλε Μιχάλη στην αρχή για τέτοιες επαφές νόμιζα πώς μιλούσε ο φίλος Δημήτρης και σκεφτικά ότι ήταν καλή ιδέα αλλά το θέμα είναι πως θα το προσαρμόσω πάνω στην ντιζα γιατί εντάξει το ένα μέρος είναι σταθερό πάνω στην βάση αλλά το άλλο μέρος της παγίδας πρέπει να δεθεί πάνω στην ντιζα :Rolleyes: . Βέβαια εντάξει για αυτό βρίσκουμε λύση :Biggrin: . 

  Αυτό μαγαζί που λες Δημήτρη αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι ένα γωνιακό που έχει σχέση με δορυφορικά τηλεοράσεις και τέτοια είδη :Rolleyes:  Θα πάω να τα πάρω και αυτά από τέταρτη που θα έχω ελεύθερο χρόνο. Για μαγνήτη τη να επιλέξω :Rolleyes: ?

----------


## lastid

To A1302 δεν χρειάζεται καν δυνατό μαγνήτη. Αν δεις τις εφαρμογές του, ενεργοποιείται μέχρι και από τα γρανάζια οδοντωτού τροχού. Μπορείς να προσαρμόσεις κάτι μικρό μεταλλικό σε έναν μή μεταλλικό δίσκο και είσαι ΟΚ.
Αν μπει μαγνήτης, όσο μικρότερος τόσο καλύτερα. Έχω πάρει κάτι ωραίους 2mmx1mm από Γερμανία και επειδή μου περισσεύουν, μπορώ να σου στείλω.

----------


## power of sound

Kαλησπέρα στην παρέα :Mr. Green: . Α κάνει και τόσο μικρός μαγνήτης :Rolleyes: ? Σε ευχαριστω :Biggrin:  αλλα εχω κάτι παρομοίους έχω από κάτι μικρούς φακούς  που τους κολλάς σε μεταλλικές επιφάνειες οπότε μπορεί και να κάνουν :Biggrin: .

----------


## Mihos

Γιώργο πως πάει η κατασκευή? Κανα νέο? Καμία φωτογραφία? :Rolleyes:

----------


## power of sound

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα :Smile:  Καταρχάς συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση της απάντησης αλλά είχα πρόβλημα με το ιντερνετ στο σπίτι και έτσι δεν μπορούσα να μπω. Φίλε Μιχάλη ακόμα δεν έχω κάνει τίποτα πέρα από το μηχανικό μέρος που το στήνω (ψάχνω και ντιζα στο 1,5 μέτρο). Ακόμα είμαι στο ψάξιμο για μοτέρ dc και έχω βάλει ένα φιλαράκι που ασχολιωταν με περιελίξεις μοτέρ μπας και μου βρει τίποτα καλό και οικονομικό. Μέχρι στιγμής έχω βρει κάτι μοτέρ αλλα είναι μικρα σε μέγεθος και δεν νομίζω να δουλέψουν και συν της άλλης σε δύο καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών που πήγα και τους εξήγησα τη θέλω να κάνω το μοτέρ με κοιτάνε σαν τον Ε.Τ. :Confused1:  Εγώ σκέφτηκα αν δεν βρω μοτέρ να βάλω ένα δυναμό αυτοκινήτου και να του δώσω τάση. Λογικά δεν θα δουλεύει? :Rolleyes:

----------


## lastid

Λογικά θα δουλεύει, ναι. Είμαι όμως σίγουρος ότι θα μπορέσεις να βρεις καταληλλότερο μοτέρ. Όσοι είναι Αθήνα μεριά εδώ μπορούν να σε βοηθήσουν.
Για ενάμισυ μέτρο διαδρομή, θα πρέπει να μην είναι και πολύ αργό το μοτέρ. Π.χ. αν βάλεις ένα μοτέρ στις 1000 στροφές/λεπτό και ντίζα βήματος 1 χιλιοστού, θα απαιτείται ενάμισυ λεπτό για μία πλήρη μετακίνηση.
Ποιο είναι το μέγιστο μήκος ντίζας που βρίσκεις? Αν δεν βρίσκεις ενάμισυ μέτρο, υπάρχουν και άλλες λύσεις, μάλλον καλύτερες (η ντίζα θα έχει τριβές σε εντατική χρήση).

----------


## power of sound

Φίλε Δημήτρη με τον όρο ντιζα δεν ξέρω αν κατάλαβες εννοώ (δεν ξέρω και αν το λέω σωστά). Εννοώ σαν μια μεγάλη βίδα με σπείρωμα ώστε να έχει ένα παξιμάδι να κινείτε πάνω της. Εγώ έχω βρει μέχρι ένα μέτρο και θέλω γύρω στο ενάμιση (να πάρω δυο μονές και να της κολλήσω δεν γίνετε γιατί δεν θα μπορεί να κινείτε το παξιμάδι). O  ταν λες για πλήρη μετακίνηση εννοείς από το σημείο που θα ξεκινάει εκεί να καταλήξει ή να ξεκινήσει από το σημείο Α και να πάει στο σημείο Β? :Rolleyes:

----------


## lastid

Λέγοντας πλήρη μετακίνηση, εννοώ την μεγαλύτερη απόσταση που θα χρειαστεί να κάνει η κεφαλή χωρίς αλλαγή πορείας, δηλαδή από το ανώτερο σημείο μέχρι το κατώτερο.
Ναι, αυτό λέω κι εγώ ντίζα (ή ολόπασο). Κάπου είχα δει δίμετρες αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος.
Μία λύση αν δεν βρεις τόσο μακριά ντίζα είναι να φτιάξεις μία, χρησιμοποιώντας φιλιέρα (5-7 Ευρώ, σε μαγαζιά με σιδηρικά, Praktiker, Leroy-Merlin) για να χαράξεις σπείρωμα σε δική σου βέργα.
Σχετικά με τις τριβές της ντίζας που ανέφερα, σε συζήτηση που είχα παλιότερα με φίλο μου μηχανικό, ήταν ενάντιος στην ιδέα της χρήσης της για τέτοιο σκοπό και ουσιαστικά σου μεταφέρω τις επιφυλάξεις του.

----------


## power of sound

Από ότι είδα και στο έτοιμο μηχάνημα που φτιάχνει η εταιρεία που τα κατασκευάζει η βάσει κινείτε πάνω σε ντιζα :Blush:  για αυτό και εγώ σκέφτηκα αυτή λύση καθώς είναι και πιο εύκολο από άλλες λύσεις :Rolleyes: .

----------

